# Flythrough of Tesla's Berlin factory



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

Friggin love TSLA….


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Mercedes and BMW don't...self inflicted, so no sympathy from me.

Toyota's the one in for a very hard fall, imo. Luckily for them, EV makers are ALL sold out for a couple of years.


----------



## TeZla (Feb 18, 2021)

pretty good video, I wonder if each of the cuts is where they crashed a drone into something lol


----------



## MarkDoronin (8 mo ago)

the video looks amazing!
can get stuck while watching


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

You can get one in any color you want--as long as it's black.

The design, layout and outfitting of a factory with all those robots, plus the programming...who are the guys doing that job. And the configuration management needed to put it all together and make it work just blows the mind.

And then the cost? To build the facility, to build the lines, and the utility bill to power up the lights, HVAC...deep pockets.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Tesla bought a robotics company quite a few years ago for a fair bit of pocket change, iirc.

Not talking about Elon's dancer in spandex robot that the fanboys ate up


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

remy_martian said:


> Tesla bought a robotics company quite a few years ago for a fair bit of pocket change, iirc.
> 
> Not talking about Elon's dancer in spandex robot that the fanboys ate up


Latest update suggests they may have a "working prototype" by September. So those dance moves must have impressed some people who decided to participate in the effort.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

End of September, Elon time. 

I think he's trying to hit the brakes on his stock options going worthless.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Anything is possible. I am still waiting for my truck...


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

10% of your truck's engineers are getting axed...


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Maybe the design is finished, so he is instead hiring the hourly guys to work the stick welder day an night to put them together ?


----------

